# dubia roaches nymph to adult how long



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

just wondeirng how long it takes for a dubia roach to reach adult hood from a nymph thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Depends on temps and how much they are feed. 

A well feed one kept at 90f around 5 months and one that isn't feed much and kept at low temps could be over a year.


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok thankyou :2thumb:


----------

